
The DAO is currently being attacked, over 2M Ethereum missing so far - droffel
http://etherscan.io/address/0xbb9bc244d798123fde783fcc1c72d3bb8c189413
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11921900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11921900).

------
libertarian2276
I just bought a few thousand ether its far too low now. Perfect time to buy

